# Aluminum Miniblind



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

in my 301bq there is an aluminum kitcken miniblind. the side nearest stove got grease splattered this week (relative cooked bacon). It looks terrible and I can't remove the grease spots without crimping the slats. how do you take down blind? looks like i have to remove the upholstered window decor to get to the blind but can't figure that out either. Can I use a replacement blind cut to width/lenght?


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll look closer at the mini blind for the fastner. Tight small area in between the dressing and blind.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Okay
. Thanks for the extra info. We go out at the end of the month. I'll be able to fiddle with it then.



robertized said:


> Villui after reading your post that little voice in my head told me that maybe I should go outside into the trailer and relook at the mini blind attachment over the kitchen counter. It has been awhile since I reset the blinds in the trailer and I was right about everyone but the Aluminum blind. On this one as you say it is a tight fit but if you stick your finger up in there and slide it from left to right on the top front of the blind base you will find two or more tabs/levers that have to be flipped open. Now the blind should be free to pull it down and out. Good Luck.


----------

